# CPU dauernd auf 100 Grad. Was tun?



## nopeanuts (25. September 2021)

Hallo Community,

ich brauche mal Eure Schwarmintelligenz aka Brainstorming. Mir ist vor drei Tagen aufgefallen, dass ich ein großes thermales Problem mit meiner CPU habe.  Als erstes mal meine relevanten Spezifikationen:

Case:                 NZXT H400i
Netzteil:          Corsair RM750x 80 Plus Gold
Mainboard:   Gigabyte Z390 M Gaming
Prozessor:     Intel i7 9700K
AIO-WaKü:   NZXT Kraken M22
Lüfter:              3x NZXT AER RGB 2 120
RAM:                Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 3200 CL 18 4x8 GB
Grafikkarte: Geforce RTX 3070

Jetzt zu meinem Problem:

Für den E-Penís-Vergleich mit meinem Kollegen, habe ich mir bei "Kena: Bridge of the Spirits" (kürzlich erschienen) mit einem FPS-Tool die FPS und Temperaturen anzeigen lassen. Das mache ich für gewöhnlich nie, weshalb ich nicht weiß, ob das Problem schon länger besteht. Dabei ist aufgefallen, dass meine CPU unnatürlich heiß wird. Ich habe also erstmal vermutet, dass die Anzeige spinnt, da meine Lüfter auch nicht sonderlich eskalieren. Aber HW-Monitor und das hauseigene Tool von NZXT (CAM) zeigten sehr ähnliche Werte an. Dann schaute ich, ob die Lüfter alle drehen - tun sie. Ich öffnete meinen PC und, nahm die WaKü ab und schaute nach der Wärmeleitpaste und nach dem Anpressdruck des Kühlers: Alles, wie es sein sollte. Ich entfernte die Paste trotzdem und trug neue auf. Keine Veränderung. Auch beim Betrieb mit offener Seitenwand wurde meine CPU bis zu 100 Grad heiß. Ich guckte nach der Spannung aber auch die ist zu gering, als dass sie für die hohen Temperaturen verantwortlich sein kann. Die CPU lief schon immer auf Stock-Settings. CPU-Z nennt Volt-Werte von 1,260 bis 1,380. Manchmal wird auch kurz 0,980 angezeigt. Unter Last drosselte die CPU dann von 4,6 GHZ (was ja auch schon von den Werkangabe von 4,9 GHZ abweicht) auf bis zu 4,099 GHZ. Die Temperaturen bleiben aber auch nach der Drosselung so hoch.

Ich überlegte auch, ob die Grafikkarte vielleicht so groß ist, dass die Luftzirkulation vielleicht derart gehemmt ist, dass die CPU nicht richtig gekühlt werden kann. Aber dann hätte sich das Problem mit offener Seite ja nicht mehr gezeigt. Ich habe zwei Lüfter in der Front, die beide Luft ins Gehäuse ziehen und jeweils einen Lüfter, der die Luft nach oben und hinten aus dem Gehäuse bläst. Sollte also in Ordnung sein?

Was bleibt dann noch? Ist der M22 Kraken einfach zu schwach für die CPU? Ist ja auch nur ein 120 Lüfter dran. Da die Luft, die dieser Lüfter ausstößt aber kühl ist, kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen. Vielleicht spricht aber genau das auch dafür, dass die Wärmeübertragung zwischen CPU und Kühler nicht gut ist? Ich weiß natürlich, dass ein 120er Lüfter per se nicht viel ist aber liegt es womöglich wirklich an dem Lüfter? Wenn ja, dann läuft meine CPU nämlich schon seit 2 Jahren dauernd auf 100 Grad. Müsste sie dann nicht schon kaputt sein? Im Idle wird die CPU zwischen 47 und 21 Grad warm (Browser, Buro-Programm etc.)

Ich bin für Eure Hilfe sehr dankbar.


----------



## Noel1987 (25. September 2021)

Pumpe eventuell defekt 
Bei 100 Grad und kühler Luft vermute ich da das Problem


----------



## nopeanuts (25. September 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Pumpe eventuell defekt
> Bei 100 Grad und kühler Luft vermute ich da das Problem


Danke für die Antwort. Ich warte mal noch ein paar andere Hinweise ab. Sonst komme ich wohl eh nicht drum herum, einen neuen Kühler zu kaufen.


----------



## IICARUS (25. September 2021)

Dein Prozessor arbeitet richtig, es sind laut Intel Spezifikation bis zu 4,9 GHz auf zwei Kerne, wenn der Prozessor nicht voll ausgelastet wird. Das hängt am Ende sogar noch von dem ab, was alles im Hintergrund läuft, sonst kommen noch nicht mal diese 4,9 GHz zustande. Mit Last auf alle Kerne liegt dann nur noch 4,6 GHz an. Sollte dann im Bios auch das TDP von 95 Watt eingestellt sein, dann wird der Prozessor, sobald dieses überschritten wird auch noch zusätzlich herunter takten.

Mit einer geeigneten Kühlung könnte dieses aber überwunden werden. Denn man kann auch bestimmen das auch die 95 Watt überschritten werden und auch das immer 4,9 GHz auf alle Kerne anliegen. Aber auch nur wenn dazu die Kühlung dazu passt, weil dann die Temperaturen noch schneller und stärker ansteigen werden.

Deine AIO mit einem 120er Radiator ist auch nicht besonders groß und Wasser alleine reicht auch nicht dazu, dass die Temperaturen gut werden. Denn auch Wasser erwärmt sich und muss wieder im Radiator heruntergekühlt werden. Bei dir kommt jetzt mit hinzu das, was mit der AIO was nicht stimmt. Das könnte wie hier bereits erwähnt die Pumpe sein oder es ist soviel Wasser verdunstet, dass die Kühlleistung darunter leidet. Solche AIOs haben auch ein Radiator aus Aluminium verbaut und das führt mit der Zeit auch dazu, dass im Kühler die Finnen oxidieren und sich so auch die Kühlleistung und der Durchfluss verschlechtert.

Eine AIO ist in der Tat wartungsfrei, aber das kommt nur durch Neukauf zustande.
Denn wartungsfrei sind sie keineswegs. Es gibt nur eine AIO von Alphacool die hier besser abschneidet, denn alles daran ist modular aufgebaut, so dass auch selbst die Pumpe darin ausgetauscht werden kann. Zudem kann diese auch befüllt werden, sollte Kühlflüssigkeit verdunsten und der Radiator besteht auch aus Kupfer.

Aber ein Noctua D15 würde als Luftkühler auch gut abschneiden und besser als dieser 120er Radiator sein.
Übrigens hat diese niedrige Spannung um die 0,800v was mit dem Energiesparen mit Windows zu tun, sobald der Prozessor nicht viel macht und herunter taktet. Der Radiator hinten ist auch nicht vorteilhaft, denn zum einen bekommt es die warme Luft der Grafikkarte ab und zum anderen wird der Luftstrom, was hinten rauswill, gestört.


----------



## nopeanuts (25. September 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Deine AIO mit einem 120er Radiator ist auch nicht besonders groß und Wasser alleine reicht auch nicht dazu, dass die Temperaturen gut werden. Denn auch Wasser erwärmt sich und muss wieder im Radiator heruntergekühlt werden. Bei dir kommt jetzt mit hinzu das, was mit der AIO was nicht stimmt. Das könnte wie hier bereits erwähnt die Pumpe sein oder es ist soviel Wasser verdunstet, dass die Kühlleistung darunter leidet. Solche AIOs haben auch ein Radiator aus Aluminium verbaut und das führt mit der Zeit auch dazu, dass im Kühler die Finnen oxidieren und sich so auch die Kühlleistung und der Durchfluss verschlechtert.
> 
> Eine AIO ist in der Tat wartungsfrei, aber das kommt nur durch Neukauf zustande.
> Denn wartungsfrei sind sie keineswegs. Es gibt nur eine AIO von Alphacool die hier besser abschneidet, denn alles daran ist modular aufgebaut, so dass auch selbst die Pumpe darin ausgetauscht werden kann. Zudem kann diese auch befüllt werden, sollte Kühlflüssigkeit verdunsten und der Radiator besteht auch aus Kupfer.



Danke für die Antwort. Also wäre der Way-To-Go eine neue Wasserkühlung zu kaufen? Ist ja auch heftig. Dann hielt sie jetzt knappe 3 Jahre, was ja eigentlich soweit in Ordnung ist. Ich mag NZXT als Marke auch sehr gerne und würde gerne erneut eine von NZXT holen. Ich guck mir die Alternativen mal an. Danke.


----------



## IICARUS (25. September 2021)

Deshalb mag ich diese AIO nicht, wenn dann eine von Alphacool.
Aber wenn dann bitte nur die neuen Versionen mit den RGB-Lüfter.

Nicht wegen dem RGB, aber diese AIO ist komplett überarbeitet worden und hat eine Pumpe verbaut, die selbst mit voller Drehzahl nicht raus zu hören ist und die Schläuche und Anschlüsse sind überarbeitet worden. Die Schläuche sind geschraubt und die AIO hat auch einen kleinen Ausgleichsbehälter mit integriert und so lässt sich diese AIO nachträglich befüllen. Dadurch das kein Alus mit verbaut ist, bleibt diese chemische Reaktion weg und es oxidiert nichts. Zudem kann die AIO jederzeit erweitert und ausgebaut werden. Diese AIO besteht aus Teilen aus dem modularen Bereich und wurde deshalb auch aus Einzelteile zusammengebaut.

Natürlich ist dann nach ein paar Jahren eine Wartung nötig, aber es gibt keine Wasserkühlung die nicht gewartet wird.
Nur solche wie z.B. was du hast, was dann einfach entsorgt und neu gekauft wird.



nopeanuts schrieb:


> Ich mag NZXT als Marke auch sehr gerne und würde gerne erneut eine von NZXT holen.


Kannst du natürlich auch machen, dann passiert halt in ein paar Jahren erneut dasselbe.
Aber kaufe diesmal mindestens eine AIO mit einem 240er Radiator oder wenn möglich sogar größer.
(280,  360 oder 420)

Die Kühlleistung und wie leise die Lüfter werden, hängt auch von der Drehzahl der Lüfter ab.
Je mehr Fläche, um so langsamer können Lüfter laufen. Mit mehr Fläche kann auch mehr Wasser gekühlt werden und der ganze Loop kann etwas kühler bleiben. Denn die CPU-Temperatur hängt ja auch von der Wassertemperatur mit ab.

Bedenke noch... vorne verbaut bekommt zwar die Grafikkarte vorgewärmt Luft ab, aber die AIO profitiert von der Raumtemperatur.
Oben oder hinten verbaut, bekommt der Radiator die heiße Luft der Grafikkarte ab. Wie kühl solch eine AIO wird, hängt daher immer ganz davon ab, welche Luft (Temperatur) zum kühlen zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## nopeanuts (25. September 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Deshalb mag ich diese AIO nicht, wenn dann eine von Alphacool.
> Aber wenn dann bitte nur die neuen Versionen mit den RGB-Lüfter.
> 
> Nicht wegen dem RGB, aber diese AIO ist komplett überarbeitet worden und hat eine Pumpe verbaut, die selbst mit voller Drehzahl nicht raus zu hören ist und die Schläuche und Anschlüsse sind überarbeitet worden. Die Schläuche sind geschraubt und die AIO hat auch einen kleinen Ausgleichsbehälter mit integriert und so lässt sich diese AIO nachträglich befüllen. Dadurch das kein Alus mit verbaut ist, bleibt diese chemische Reaktion weg und es oxidiert nichts. Zudem kann die AIO jederzeit erweitert und ausgebaut werden. Diese AIO besteht aus Teilen aus dem modularen Bereich und wurde deshalb auch aus Einzelteile zusammengebaut.
> ...


Danke vielmals. Eine Custom-Wasserkühlung ist mir aber a zu teuer und b zu viel Aufwand. Zumal ich dafür ein neues Gehäuse etc. bräuchte. Eine Luftkühlung sieht leider nicht sonderlich schick aus. Echt ein Dilemma.


----------



## Arzila (25. September 2021)

nopeanuts schrieb:


> Danke vielmals. Eine Custom-Wasserkühlung ist mir aber a zu teuer und b zu viel Aufwand. Zumal ich dafür ein neues Gehäuse etc. bräuchte. Eine Luftkühlung sieht leider nicht sonderlich schick aus. Echt ein Dilemma.


Êr hat ja auch ein Aio gemeint.


----------



## nopeanuts (25. September 2021)

Arzila schrieb:


> Êr hat ja auch ein Aio gemeint.


Ich weiß. Ich sagte nur, dass eine Custom-Wakü leider auch nicht in Frage kommt. Ich erläutere lediglich die Optionen.


----------



## IICARUS (26. September 2021)

nopeanuts schrieb:


> Danke vielmals. Eine Custom-Wasserkühlung ist mir aber a zu teuer und b zu viel Aufwand. Zumal ich dafür ein neues Gehäuse etc. bräuchte. Eine Luftkühlung sieht leider nicht sonderlich schick aus. Echt ein Dilemma.


Habe nirgendwo was von einer custom Wakü geschrieben. 

Habe von solch einer AIO gesprochen und die gibt es mit unterschiedlich große Radiatoren.








						Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora 240 CPU - Digital RGB
					

Der Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora AIO CPU Wasserkühler ist eine Weiterentwicklung des beliebten und bekannten Eisbaer Kühlers. Alphacool hat dabei viele Details verbessert und einige Standards beibehalten. Allen voran bildet die...




					www.aquatuning.de
				




Die meisten andere AIOs sind so zusammengebaut das sie weder zerlegt, noch gewartet werden können. Das liegt daran, da nicht beabsichtigt ist, dass Kunden sie zerlegen und deren Lebensdauer verlängern. Kunden sollen lieber irgendwann wieder eine neue kaufen. Die AIO von Alphacool ist aber aus Teilen aus dem custom Bereich zusammengesetzt und kann daher jederzeit für Reparaturen oder Wartung zerlegt werden. Durch die verbauten Schnellkupplung kann sie auch *optional* erweitert werden.

Aber auch dieser AIO kannst einfach entsorgen und dir dann die nächste kaufen.
Der Rest bezog sich auf deine nächste AIO bezüglich dem Radiator, was besser wäre.

Dein Gehäuse - Radiatorgrößen: 120/140/240/280mm vorne, 120/140/240/280mm oben.
Letztendlich ist es deine Entscheidung, was für eine AIO du dir wieder kaufen möchtest, aber ich würde dann eine nehmen, die entweder ein 240er oder 280er Radiator hat. Den Radiator kannst dann vorne oder oben verbauen. Vorne von außen rein blasend, oben von innen rausblasend.


----------



## Rainman7030 (26. September 2021)

Kann nur die NZXT Kraken X73 RGB empfehlen. Bei voller Leistung kaum hörbar. Auf Silent gestellt unhörbar und trotzdem gute Kühlleistung. Hält meinen 119000 bei 5.3ghz allcore bei 70 C° unter Last. 360er Radiator. Die Z Version wenn man einen Monitor im Gehäuse möchte. 240/360 Radiator sollte es schon sein um etwas Kühlleistung zu bekommen. Und wie bereits beschrieben vorne reinblasend oder oben raus blasend.


----------



## IICARUS (26. September 2021)

Rainman7030 schrieb:


> Kann nur die NZXT Kraken X73 RGB empfehlen.


Ein X73 kann er nicht verbauen, da bei ihm kein 360er Radiator reinpasst.

Natürlich kann er eine NZXT Kraken  kaufen, aber hierzu folgendes mit beachten:


IICARUS schrieb:


> Dein Gehäuse - Radiatorgrößen: 120/140/240/280mm vorne, 120/140/240/280mm oben.


(Habe extra geschaut, was für Radiatoren mit seinem Gehäuse verbaut werden können.)


----------



## Rainman7030 (26. September 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Ein X73 kann er nicht verbauen, da bei ihm kein 360er Radiator reinpasst.


Hmm ja gibt's ja auch kleiner.


----------



## IICARUS (26. September 2021)

Er kann auch eine AIO mit einem 280er Radiator kaufen, ist nur geringfügig von der Fläche kleiner als ein 360er Radiator.


----------



## Cosmas (26. September 2021)

3 Dinge: 

Wakü eindeutig zu klein, bei so einer CPU sollte es mindestens ne 240/280er sein.
Wenn Lüfter drehn und sonst alles stimmt, ist die Pumpe entweder völlig im Eimer, bzw das Ding so verdreckt das es zerlegt und gereinigt werden muss (wenn es denn geht).​
Das Gehäuse ist auch nicht gerade der Überflieger in Sachen Airflow, gibt aber schlimmere.​


----------



## nopeanuts (26. September 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe nirgendwo was von einer custom Wakü geschrieben.
> 
> Habe von solch einer AIO gesprochen und die gibt es mit unterschiedlich große Radiatoren.
> 
> ...


Ich möchte nicht undankbar erscheinen, da ich wirklich für jeden hilfreichen Beitrag dankbar bin. Ich habe aber absolut verstanden, dass du NICHT von einer Custom-Wakü gesprochen hast, sondern von einer Aio und der Unterschied ist mir durchaus bewusst. Ich habe lediglich erörtert, dass eine Custom-Wasserkühlung ebenfalls nicht in Frage kommt. 

Ich brauche auch keine Nachhilfe in Wirtschaft. Das Konzept der geplanten Obsoleszenz und die abgewandten Formen (lieber neu kaufen anstatt reparieren etc.) sind mir ebenfalls geläufig. 

Ich habe mir jetzt erstmal wieder einen Luftkühler gekauft. Zumindest für die Übergänge, wenn die Aios den Geist aufgeben. Ich bin bedauerlicherweise ein Ästhet - Optik ist mir, leider, wichtig und eine gutaussehende cleane Luftkühlung habe ich nicht gefunden. Ich brauche auch keine RGB-Kirmes. Aber eine dezente weiße Beleuchtung ohne kindische Logos wie das von Razor gefällt mir schon sehr.

Ich danke für deine Mühen. Hoffentlich war es auch die Aio, die die Hufe hochgerissen hat^^


----------



## IICARUS (26. September 2021)

Sorry, wenn dir alles bereits bekannt ist, wieso fragst du dann? 

Denn hätte ja auch besser zu tun, statt meine Zeit in deinem Thema zu verbringen. 

Gegen Luftkühlung spricht auch nichts dagegen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. September 2021)

nopeanuts schrieb:


> Ich habe aber absolut verstanden, dass du NICHT von einer Custom-Wakü gesprochen hast, sondern von einer Aio und der Unterschied ist mir durchaus bewusst. Ich habe lediglich erörtert, dass eine Custom-Wasserkühlung ebenfalls nicht in Frage kommt.
> 
> Ich brauche auch keine Nachhilfe in Wirtschaft. Das Konzept der geplanten Obsoleszenz und die abgewandten Formen (lieber neu kaufen anstatt reparieren etc.) sind mir ebenfalls geläufig.


Es ist schon sehr bedenkenswert, wie einem für seine kostenlose, freundliche Hilfe in seiner Freizeit hier gedankt wird.

Ich kann schon verstehen, daß sich viele hochaktive Foristen hier nicht mehr sehen lassen und immer mehr Foren die Helfer verlieren.


----------



## nopeanuts (26. September 2021)

Cosmas schrieb:


> 3 Dinge:
> 
> Wakü eindeutig zu klein, bei so einer CPU sollte es mindestens ne 240/280er sein.
> Wenn Lüfter drehn und sonst alles stimmt, ist die Pumpe entweder völlig im Eimer, bzw das Ding so verdreckt das es zerlegt und gereinigt werden muss (wenn es denn geht).​
> Das Gehäuse ist auch nicht gerade der Überflieger in Sachen Airflow, gibt aber schlimmere.​


Also im Allgemeinen bin ich mit dem Airflow ziemlich zufrieden. ist zwar, wie du richtig sagst, nicht der Beste aber es gibt wesentlich (!) Schlechtere. Die größe des Cases macht es etwas schwierig mit dem Airflow. Vom Airflow abgesehen mag ich die Größe des Cases aber sehr.


IICARUS schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn dir alles bereits bekannt ist, wieso fragst du dann?
> 
> Denn hätte ja auch besser zu tun, statt meine Zeit in deinem Thema zu verbringen.
> 
> Gegen Luftkühlung spricht auch nichts dagegen.


Ich habe weder nach dem Unterschied noch nach dem "was ist das" von den unterschiedlichen Systemen gefragt. Lediglich danach, was ihr als die Ursache für meine Temperaturprobleme haltet.


----------



## nopeanuts (26. September 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Es ist schon sehr bedenkenswert, wie einem für seine kostenlose, freundliche Hilfe in seiner Freizeit hier gedankt wird.
> 
> Ich kann schon verstehen, daß sich viele hochaktive Foristen hier nicht mehr sehen lassen und immer mehr Foren die Helfer verlieren.


Es geht hier doch nicht um Undankbarkeit. Es ist wirklich widerlich, dass da nicht differenziert wird und einem direkt Undankbarkeit diagnostiziert wird... Ich habe eine konkrete Frage gestellt und diese lautete nicht: "Was ist denn eine Aio bzw eine Custom-WaKü?". ich fragte auch nicht, warum die Hersteller die Aios so bauen, dass man dauernd neue kaufen muss anstatt die Dinger so zu bauen, dass der Verbraucher sie selber warten kann. Diese Dinge weiß ich, mit relativer Wahrscheinlichkeit, besser, als viele andere. Das kann hier natürlich keiner wissen aber um diese Dinge ging es hier und mir auch nie. Ich brauche wirklich keine Antworten auf Fragen, die ich nicht gestellt habe. Kennst du diese Foren ala: "Ich bin 16, habe 300 Euro gespart. Jetzt will ich sie ausgeben und nicht (!) sparen. Was könnte ich kaufen?", in denen 90 % der Antworten lauten: "Spare weiter!"? Dahinter steckt ein ähnliches Mindsetting. Ich bin hier doch nicht in einem Wirtschaftsforum.. Und im Titel steht klar die Frage "was tun?". Da steht nicht "Kaufberatung" oder "Was ist ne Aio?" oder so.

Dass so viele Leute das Forum verlassen, liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass sich diese Leute gerne mal aufspielen und dann beleidigt sind, wenn man das Feedback gibt, dass ihre Beiträge am Thema vorbei gehen. Ich habe mehrfach betont, dass ich für die Antworten Dankbar bin und das erste, was mir vorgeworfen wird, ist, dass ich undankbar bin. Das ist doch wirklich albern.

Das Problem ist an dieser Stelle gelöst. So wächst eine Community halt auch nicht.


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. September 2021)

nopeanuts schrieb:


> Ich habe eine konkrete Frage gestellt und diese lautete nicht: "Was ist denn eine Aio bzw eine Custom-WaKü?". ich fragte auch nicht, warum die Hersteller die Aios so bauen, dass man dauernd neue kaufen muss anstatt die Dinger so zu bauen, dass der Verbraucher sie selber warten kann.


Das heißt Marktwirtschaft und Erfahrung.



nopeanuts schrieb:


> Diese Dinge weiß ich, mit relativer Wahrscheinlichkeit, besser, als viele andere.


Wie kommst Du darauf, mehr zu wissen, als die Helfer hier?



nopeanuts schrieb:


> Das kann hier natürlich keiner wissen aber um diese Dinge ging es hier und mir auch nie. Ich brauche wirklich keine Antworten auf Fragen, die ich nicht gestellt habe.


So ist ein Forum eben.



nopeanuts schrieb:


> Kennst du diese Foren ala:


Nein.



nopeanuts schrieb:


> Ich bin hier doch nicht in einem Wirtschaftsforum..


Viele hier sind jahrzehtelang im Handel oder als Wirtschaftsprogrammierer tätig gewesen.
Die rechnen dir schneller einen Bruttopreis aus, als du "Preis" sagen kannst.



nopeanuts schrieb:


> Und im Titel steht klar die Frage "was tun?". Da steht nicht "Kaufberatung"


Und was denkst Du, warum dann eine Kaufberatung durchgeführt wurde?
Nur als Zeitvertreib, oder weil Dein AIO eben nicht zur abzuführenden Wärmeleistung paßt?



nopeanuts schrieb:


> Dass so viele Leute das Forum verlassen, liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass sich diese Leute gerne mal aufspielen und dann beleidigt sind, wenn man das Feedback gibt, dass ihre Beiträge am Thema vorbei gehen.


Da könnte ich jetzt sehr viel dagegenhalten, aber das paßt nicht zum Thema.



nopeanuts schrieb:


> Das Problem ist an dieser Stelle gelöst.


Dann war ja alles zweckdienlich.


----------



## valandil (27. September 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Es ist schon sehr bedenkenswert, wie einem für seine kostenlose, freundliche Hilfe in seiner Freizeit hier gedankt wird.
> 
> Ich kann schon verstehen, daß sich viele hochaktive Foristen hier nicht mehr sehen lassen und immer mehr Foren die Helfer verlieren.


Keiner wird hier gezwungen jemandem zu helfen  

Die einzig wirkliche Antwort war im ersten Beitrag: "Pumpe eventuell defekt"

Danach wird Sachen rumgeritten, die nichts mit dem Thema zu tun haben. Und dann sauer sein dass einem dafür nicht gedankt wird.. naja.


----------



## ApolloX30 (3. Oktober 2021)

So, back to topic, oder?

Welche Temps hast du jetzt mit dem neuen Luftkühler?
Bei 100°C hab ich auch an falsch/schlecht hingestrichene WLP überlegt, oder zu unebene CPU Heatspreader.


----------



## Skyler1337 (11. Januar 2022)

tippe ich auch drauf das da ne dicke schicht WLP drauf ist oder alles so stark festgezogen das sich das board biegt und der kühler nicht richtig drauf ist.


----------

